# 99 dodge 1500 won't idle



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

changed starter in truck....everything was fine for a day...battery went dead son said he left overhead lite on...jumped truck started ok leave off gas dies...start it up rev engine everything seems ok leave off gas dies...any help


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I had an old Camaro where, after you disconnected the battery or it died, you'd have to drive it around for a few minutes above 35mph to get the computer to reset. It wouldn't idle at all before it did that.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

My first thought would be a vacuum leak. Obviously start with the areas where you were working, to see if you may have inadvertently dislodged a line or something, but, otherwise, and although coincidental if that were the case, intake manifold leaks are not all that uncommon.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

up date....took battery to advanced auto to have checked...they said it was to low needed charged.....they charged it and said battery was good....reinstalled in truck...everything is working fine


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Good--computer would have reset after battery had recharged----If you have further trouble--see my PM---


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

ben's plumbing said:


> changed starter in truck....everything was fine for a day...battery went dead son said he left overhead lite on...jumped truck started ok leave off gas dies...start it up rev engine everything seems ok leave off gas dies...any help


At idle, most alternators are only supply just enough to keep the battery topped off and electrical powered.

Not uncommon for the ignition to draw from the battery at idle.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

ben's plumbing said:


> changed starter in truck....everything was fine for a day...battery went dead son said he left overhead lite on...jumped truck started ok leave off gas dies...start it up rev engine everything seems ok leave off gas dies...any help


The ECM needs to readjust itself. You should be fine, given several more frustrating days of it dying at idle.


----------



## TWX (Jul 18, 2012)

DrHicks said:


> The ECM needs to readjust itself. You should be fine, given several more frustrating days of it dying at idle.


That computer reacts to that significantly more quickly than that. Worst case the vehicle wouldn't shift as timely as the driver expects and might lack a little power.

I agree that it's most likely that the ignition wasn't getting enough power at idle to keep the truck running.

It could also be a sign of a weak alternator, so bear that in mind.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

TWX said:


> That computer reacts to that significantly more quickly than that. Worst case the vehicle wouldn't shift as timely as the driver expects and might lack a little power.
> 
> I agree that it's most likely that the ignition wasn't getting enough power at idle to keep the truck running.
> 
> It could also be a sign of a weak alternator, so bear that in mind.


Right. It certainly SHOULDN'T take it anywhere near that long to adjust.


----------



## oldgoat82 (Jul 25, 2012)

My 97 used to do the same thing when the batt voltage dropped. The ECM loses part of the code And the truck will run poorly. Disconnect the batt for at least 15 mins to allow all capacitors to discharge. Reconnect and jump to start or start with a new batt if needed. Then you gotta for a ride so that the ECM re-learn all engine parameters. Good luck.


----------

